# Camera Lenshood "fitting" Mazzer Super Jolly



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Possibly a silly question but:

The Collapsable lens hood on a Mazzer SJ - Should it "fit"

I bought a 58mm lens hood from eBay and just want to know if it should fit tightly or just sit there?

Cos it just seems to sit there - a slight knock and it falls off!

I didn't expect it to actually screw in but - I expected it to fit sort of fairly snuggly...

Not the end of the world but....


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Stretch it over/around the collar


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Stretch it over/around the collar


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! I'll give that a try.....

Ta


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Take the metal ring out the hood and it then slides tightly into to the grinder opening.........well mine does!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Take the metal ring out the hood and it then slides tightly into to the grinder opening.........well mine does!


That's what I did on my macap. Actually got tired of it pulling out so I glued the edge to the metal and it stayed put.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I didn't want to start a new thread, so sorry for the resurrection. I just recieved a lens hood and have been playing with it. I discovered that you can slide the rubber hood off the metal ring it is mounted on, and turn the ring upside-down. This side of the ring results in a nice tight fit into the collar.

Original: smaller diameter with ridge that doesn't fit nicely









Turned around the diameter is exactly right for a tight fit.









I don't know if anyone else has found this? I couldn't find it mentioned anywhere, so hope this helps other users!


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Tried it all different ways.....I expected it to work better than it does...maybe I've got a substandard hood or I need to make a better air tight seal before I compress down.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Wuyang said:


> Tried it all different ways.....I expected it to work better than it does...maybe I've got a substandard hood or I need to make a better air tight seal before I compress down.


What are you using as a lid?


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi urbanbumpkin.........I haven't got a doser lid so been using a Tupperware lid....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Wuyang said:


> Hi urbanbumpkin.........I haven't got a doser lid so been using a Tupperware lid....


I was meaning a lid for the lens hood when you push it down. Plastic Custard Tin works as does drinking chocolate or a Tin for boiled sweets


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi urbanbumpkin, sorry I wasn't very clear....I was aware some people use the doser lid to place on top of the camera hood.......I meant I hadn't got one to use....hence the Tupperware. Custard tin lid is a great idea....I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers urbanbumpkin.......success with the custard tin lid.


----------

